# Nova Extreme



## Heavy G (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello All http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/images/smilies/eusa_pray.gif

I am looking a buying a new light fixture and was hoping someone might know a little about it. I am looking at the Nova Extreme model # 1122. It's a T5 HO with seperate controls. I have found it on line for about $214.00 shipped.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Nova Extreme looks like a decent fixture, but because of the single reflector I don't think it as efficient as a Sunlighsupply Tek t5HO light from reefgeeks.com which has individual reflectors for each bulb. If you can afford to spend the extra cash, the Tek light would be the better choice. The price $214 shipped is a good price for the fixture though.

-John N.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have Current CF fixtures and like them, and have also been looking at the NOVA Extreme as well, here are my findings.
First, like the post above, the Nova has a single reflector.
the 2nd is that it comes wigh Reef Bulbs, so unless you like the Actinic look, you will have to order 2 more bulbs just to get started.

I have looked on Ebay, and have found the Tek-Light 4 ft - 4 lamp fixture for $220 shipped (cheapest by far and what a steal, I have seen this fix at the LFS for $500). I am not sure if you are looking for a 4ft or 3ft fixture, but that is a pretty good price and the 3ft would probably be around $20 less.

The thing with this is you have to buy 4 bulbs just to get started and either the legs for it (expensive around $50) or a hanging kit ($30 to $40) and if you have an open top tank you may need to get the protective lens (another $30)

I see no reason you can't hang this light with chain and hardware from Lowe's or HD, this is what I am going to do because those hanging kits just come with real thin wire rope and I think it is ugly.

If you search E-bay, there are some other fixtures like Sunleaves, which will sell a 4' - 4 lamp system with bulbs (Vitalume 5500k or 6500k your choice, but these may not be good for aquarium, I do not know)for around $190 shipped, or a 6 lamp for around $220, Now these are mostly sold in the Grow Lights for Hydroponics, but I am sure they will work for your tank. sunlight Supply also makes a fix called the New Wave and one other (can't think of the name of it right now) that are a little less, but you can not get a protective lens for those.

FWIW I have decided to not get the Nova and am definatly getting the Tek-Light but am holding off until after the holidays, probably in February or even March, I have a set up to use for now.

Also, There are many people out there that are happy with them, but I have just heard way too much negative comments about the quality of Catalina Lights and their Customer service that I will never purchase from them. It is up to you, but if you go that way, proceed with caution.


----------

